# Prepper Nurse Grass Fed Beef



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

*Grass Fed Beef*

Hi folks. It's not just chemicals on fruits and vegetables we need to worry about. We need to worry about what the animals we eat have eaten. Go local, go fresh! Support your local farmers, encourage humane treatment of animals, circulate your money in the local economy, and reduce your exposure to harmful chemicals. The video has more details on the nutritional advantages of grass fed beef. It's good news for beef lovers!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

What does this have to do with grass fed beef??


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

where is the beef?


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

The ole drive by beef thing ,how many times have we seen that one


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't be picking on the nice lady who gives us free advice, 

I'll tell you about grass fed / grass finished beef, it is good for you. It isn't having an allergic reaction to partial foods (grain with out the rest of the plant) Marbling is an allergic reaction. And if fed with proper management it is tender, unless you pick a tough meated breed like Herford.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

JayJay said:


> What does this have to do with grass fed beef??


 Sorry about that - I've got the beef info up. Brain cramp


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

airdrop said:


> The ole drive by beef thing ,how many times have we seen that one


Sorry about that, brain cramp! Correct info up


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The reason I was interested in this topic is I only buy grass fed beef-(yes, the beef at my Piggly-Wiggly comes from the same meat packing facility I get my ground beef)
and they have a nice box of out of date meats(usually 13 pieces) for $20 most of the time.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

JayJay said:


> The reason I was interested in this topic is I only buy grass fed beef-(yes, the beef at my Piggly-Wiggly comes from the same meat packing facility I get my ground beef)
> and they have a nice box of out of date meats(usually 13 pieces) for $20 most of the time.


 That's awesome! I was surprised at how much better grass fed beef is for our bodies! And getting it on sale is even better


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

*Beef to eat*



Prepper-Nurse said:


> That's awesome! I was surprised at how much better grass fed beef is for our bodies! And getting it on sale is even better


The best feed beef is done to marble or fatten them up some to make it more tender. The grass fed being leaner, will or might be a might chewier but leaner an healthier. I'll take mine medium rare with the juice dripping out , man that's making me hungry lol


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

No the poisoned marbled beef is not the best, you may like it but the marbling action is where the "un healthy" aspects of beef come from. just like if you feed a human snack foods all the time without any fiber it will get fat layered into the muscle.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

*Really*



Tirediron said:


> No the poisoned marbled beef is not the best, you may like it but the marbling action is where the "un healthy" aspects of beef come from. just like if you feed a human snack foods all the time without any fiber it will get fat layered into the muscle.


Oh buddy you have really been reeducated  for the best flavor and texture marbled hits the spot . I do agree for a more healthy eat grass is probably far better for you. When you start throwing Poisoned into the mix that's a might over board , you a vegan LOL


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

The best meat my family has ever had came from my great-grandfather. He raised his own beef herd. The cows were never chased, never yelled at, never spooked by humans. The only time they would run was when he shook his bucket of range checkers to call them in at night. When he brought the bulls back to the auction house, they would fight over he got to buy them because they were the nicest, most polite bulls around. But his meat when you cut into it, had big round marbles of fat, not the caps you see now.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Whoa airdrop, I would put money down that TiredIron knows more about beef and cows than you, just by virtue of being an Albertan

While I don't subscribe to the idea of marbling as an allergic reaction for a few reasons, feeding cattle a ration made primarily of grain is just bad. It produces unhealthy animals that need constant attention and supplementation to keep them growing and in a state acceptable for consumption.

On the subject of taste, that is a matter of opinion. I will take grass fed over grain any day, but I will also take barley fed over corn too. Blind taste tests almost always give the edge to grass-fed beef in terms of flavour, it certainly has more of it. If you don't like a beefy taste then some cuts and types of grass-fed might not taste good to you. In terms of texture/toughness, that has more to do with individual animal and how it is handled/breed/age/hanging time(aging)/cut/preparation than what is being fed. This stuff gets tested scientifically all the time, believe it or not, there are devices to measure the toughness of steaks.

I have never understood the preference for a steak that doesn't need to be chewed but I have always had to remain aware of it because I sure can't eat all my own beef, as much as I would like to.

It is not hard imo to raise a grass fed steak that is exceptionally tender, juicy, and yes *even* extensively marbled* if *that is what one desires, it will certainly have more flavour than a grain-fed and many health benefits like CLA. Personally I typically prefer the tougher cuts as they almost always have a better taste. If you really want tender and flavourful you want beef that has been *properly* dry aged (hung) for at least 21 days, unfortunately many people have never had this.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

A tale no a true story lol my brother -in -law thought he'd become a pig farmer so the first pigs were feed veggies and apple left overs . We bought one from him and it was the best pork I've ever had ,the next year he real was a pig farmer  and feed them corn and more corn I guess and it was the worst pork I ever had, fat and more fat it even smelled like the but end of a pig . So I'm not indifferent to what your saying ,I'm saying by most standards and chiefs marbled is better but their just one segment of our world eh.
Now the business goes like this they ship cattle into Oklahoma and Kansas to run on winter wheat or rye pasture. Then most go to feed lots to fatten up on that nasty corn ( company years ago made hot corn flakes works quicker). I drove the highway from south east Colorado up to Denver once and if it wasn't for the cattle trucks heading for Denver market it would have been a waste land out there. Scary stretch of road at night lol good place to see UFO's I bet.


----------

